# Need Mahi Mahi and sailfish fly info



## Ripit (Mar 31, 2013)

I'm headed to Islamorada in May for some offshore fly fishing. Can anyone recommend some good flies for Mahi and Sailfish.? Thanks for the help.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Match the hatch. 

I do a lot of Dorado fishing(Mahi) in Baja and the crease flys work really well there. 

Also, sardines flies are great and that's what I mean by matching the hatch.


----------



## lapesca67 (Apr 9, 2008)

Pink and white Cam Siglers for the pez velas.......


----------



## Permit Rat (May 13, 2014)

Meadowlark got it right with match the hatch. Some guides will entice the fish closer with live pilchards and other guides will use a kite with a blue runner on it. You have to be ready for both. A sail teased close in with a runner on a kite, might not take a little 5-6 inch pilchard pattern.


----------



## PL (Sep 28, 2011)

Whatever fly you end up throwing to the Dorado be sure to strip it fast!! In my experience that has been way more important for them than the actual fly. Especially if there is a group of them. It gets their competitive juices flowing. Half and halfs chartreuse and white and blue and white should work.


----------



## listos? (Aug 22, 2006)

LaPesca hit the nail on the head...Andy @ FTU Katy will get you situated.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

Honestly, a trip to the local fly shop there as well as a conversation with your guide (if hiring one) would be your best bet. 

Post pics when you get back!


----------



## RUFcaptain (Aug 12, 2011)

Any baitfish pattern will work, something like a pilchard is ideal since that's what most of the keys guides use for live bait and chumming.


----------

